
This Week in Rust - cmrx64
http://blog.octayn.net/blog/2014/05/17/this-week-in-rust-49/
======
snird
What about the Servo project updates? I really like those, to watch it's
progress.

------
saosebastiao
Didn't jemalloc get reintegrated as well?

------
stefantalpalaru
Any idea how they keep up with the breaking changes in Servo? Do they have
some kind of rule so that whoever introduces them in Rust needs to patch
Servo?

~~~
Excavator
Last month they introduced rules that one should mark breaking changes in the
git log and that removed functions should have a clearer fail message. At
least I think that's what #[deprecated] does?

[https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rust-
dev/2014-April/00954...](https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rust-
dev/2014-April/009543.html)

~~~
dbaupp
Yes, #[deprecated="some text"] causes the compiler to emit a warning message
(that includes the specified text) whenever, for example, a function marked
with it is called.

